# Joe Bonamassa 2015



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thu 04/09/15	 Montreal, QC	Place des Arts	

Fri 04/10/15 Montreal, QC	Place des Arts	

Sat 04/11/15 London, ON	Budweiser Gardens

Mon 05/11/15 Vancouver, BC	Queen Elizabeth Theatre	

Tue 05/12/15 Vancouver, BC	Queen Elizabeth Theatre


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Going to be tough shows to get tickets to now - they went on sale near the end of last September...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I posted about the Montreal and London dates back in November, in complete indifference. Lots of haters on the boards when it comes to Bonamassa but it's going to be the third time that I see him live and he never disappoints. A word of advice to those who will be going for the first time, don't be late! The last time that I saw him in Montreal he was scheduled to hit the stage at 8pm. He shows up on stage about ten minutes early with the band and they start playing. All the lights are still on, people in the aisles, at the back, having a smoke outside all running left and right to their seats. Love Joe.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My guys at work bought my wife and I dinner tickets to see him in London on the 11th for my retirement gift  Can't think of a better gift, really looking forward to it.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I got row 2 centre in Vancouver. A fellow guitar player nut and I are going. Can't wait! 
I got Colin James in 2 weeks too. Yes!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen him 3 times. Always a good show. I would love to see him and Beth Hart together. Perhaps after their next collaboration album, a tour will be in the future.

Also, I don't get the haters, you don't have to like his style or music, etc...however, he works hard for his craft and deserves some respect.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Too Many guitar enthusiasts who don't play much at all. I'm glad I like the gear too!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would never understand the haters if I had 'til the end of days....

[video=youtube;RLl800ezYVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLl800ezYVY[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And this is another reason...

[video=youtube;MJMzjqsitq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJMzjqsitq0[/video]


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I went to the show yesterday. It was my third (or maybe fourth?) time seeing him. He played for a good two hour fifteen minutes non-stop. Although I'm familiar with a good portion of his rather extensive body of work, he played a lot of music that I had never heard before. I thought most of the songs were okay but not memorable. Only in the last half-hour did he play a few of his biggest hits, so to speak. Songs like Sloe Gin, The Ballad of John Henry. He did not play Mountain Time or Dust Bowl. He played three or four different Les Pauls, including one with a Firebird headstock, as well as a 335 and two different Strats. He sounds better with the Les Pauls. He played through three tweed Fenders. His tone was good but the sound was average, in my opinion. It was a bit loud, the mix was muddy and balance between instruments was not great at times. I don't know if it was his own engineer, the house engineer or if they were working in tandem.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I can't argue with any of this. The mix was quite good here in London though. We walked out before the end because of the volume, ridiculously loud for the small venue. We lasted almost 2 hours. His playing was flawless and tone I thought exquisite, especially with the older of the two LP's. He jumped into a few blues based tunes that were the standouts for me. The band is really tight and Reese Wynans is as good as he's always been. Most of the songs were completely unmemorable though, and that is his problem. He could likely have also done without the horn section, they didn't contribute much, in my opinion, and I could easily see them adding to the mud if not mixed appropriately. Comparing this show to the Setzer Orchestra I saw last Xmas, well I guess there is no comparison. Setzer hands down.

At the end of the day it's still all about the song for me, regardless of the skill of the guy playing it.



pattste said:


> I went to the show yesterday. It was my third (or maybe fourth?) time seeing him. He played for a good two hour fifteen minutes non-stop. Although I'm familiar with a good portion of his rather extensive body of work, he played a lot of music that I had never heard before. I thought most of the songs were okay but not memorable. Only in the last half-hour did he play a few of his biggest hits, so to speak. Songs like Sloe Gin, The Ballad of John Henry. He did not play Mountain Time or Dust Bowl. He played three or four different Les Pauls, including one with a Firebird headstock, as well as a 335 and two different Strats. He sounds better with the Les Pauls. He played through three tweed Fenders. His tone was good but the sound was average, in my opinion. It was a bit loud, the mix was muddy and balance between instruments was not great at times. I don't know if it was his own engineer, the house engineer or if they were working in tandem.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Its always about the songs. Melodies you can whistle with Words that say something. Boiled down to that formula you'd think song writing would be easier. 

When and if his songwriting catches up to his playing, you'll see a greater acceptance. IMO


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw Joe's show last night in Vancouver. I thoroughly enjoyed it and thought it was excellent. His band was awesome.
Joe worked very hard up there entertaining us. 2+ full hours of great playing and singing by everyone on stage. If I 
lived closer, I might have went again to his second show tonight. Here are a few pics.
He had 4 fender tweed amps on stage. 2 Bassmans and 2 Twins. He shuffled through about 10 or so guitars.
He's got a vintage LP that was absolutely killer sounding. I think his song writting is good. No not catchy tunes
in your head you can't stop repeating, but its very good blues.


----------

